# need ideas on home made horse scratchers



## ibquackers20 (Jul 22, 2007)

I found this on TSC web site and wondered if anyone made something for their itchy guys to scratch on instead of rubbing their manes on the underside of my fence rails, or rubbing their butts on my stall gates. I can not be with them 24/7 to scratch their itchy mosquito bites.




:

Here is the site with a photo they have of a scratcher for cows - COW LIFE CATTLE RUB

http://www.mytscstore.com/detail.asp?pcID=...productID=26377

I have 2 poles in the ground already about 6 feet apart from each other - was going to pull them out but figured some day I will find a good use for them beside being a hitching post.

Any photos or ideas would be great thanks :aktion033:


----------



## Marty (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok those things can easily be homeade but they are not for itching. The are dunked in various fly repellants and the idea is for the cows to go under them and get the repellant on their backs. I've seen some that are "shredded" like in a car wash

If your horses are itchy, check for lice, give them a bath, and use fly spray generously to help them out



:


----------



## ibquackers20 (Jul 22, 2007)

If your horses are itchy, check for lice, give them a bath, and use fly spray generously to help them out

My horses do not have lice and they get baths ,plus I also spray them once a day in the evening to keep bugs away, but just like us sometimes you get an itch you just can not reach to scratch



:

I have 2 poles in the ground at 6 feet apart from each other and in the ground about 2/3 feet and above the ground about 5/6 feet- do not want to pull them out and they are in front of my barn, so I was just trying to figure out how to make them fun for my guys and yet useful.

Was just thinking that they may just love the idea and have fun with it , who knows maybe next time I have a scratch I can not reach , I could use it.



:



:

Besides it would also be fun to watch :lol:


----------



## maplegum (Jul 23, 2007)

My hubby has a attached a large straw broom head on a fence post. Bailey drags himself across it and seems to enjoy it! Being made of straw, he also attempts to eat it!


----------



## walkoffaith (Jul 23, 2007)

Here is a home made idea I found on the web. You have to scroll down to find the article entitled

"Deluxe Horse Pasture".

http://www.midwesttrailgaiters.com/November_2004.htm


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2007)

I second (or third or fourth? didn't read all replies) the advice to check for lice. Especially on horses w/ light manes, they are very hard to see and I would venture to bet that MOST of us have had a horse turn up with lice at some point in time...


----------



## Minimor (Jul 23, 2007)

Virtually anything you put up for the horses to scratch themselves on will be something they can rub their manes out on. It isn't just fence rails that remove mane!

What ours really enjoy are low bushes--bushes that are just the right height to walk over top and then rub the tummy back & forth on.


----------



## Jetiki (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a giant post wrapped with mesh fencing in the middle of my pasture. They LOVE it. They have sooo much fun scratching on it. Its hilarious to watch the faces they make. Now, they especially used it this spring when they were shedding that winter hair.

Its been checked for sharp spots, and anything else that could harmful and we check it to make sure its not coming loose.

Karen


----------



## suz (Jul 23, 2007)

My guy was itching crazy so I clipped him. That seemed to solve the problem.

Also, check for lice or any other stuff, obviously.

I also use a mix of the gold Listerine and water in a spray bottle and spray on the itcy areas. In the event there are some buggies or something else, the Listerine will kill it.

I really like some of those scratching posts too!

Good luck!


----------



## ibquackers20 (Jul 23, 2007)

Minimor



> What ours really enjoy are low bushes--bushes that are just the right height to walk over top and then rub the tummy back & forth on.
> Would love to see a photo of your brush idea, sounds like what I can do. I would put on the bottom and maybe on the top.
> 
> As for lice I know my guys do not have it - they are dark in color so I would know especially since in the past when my kids were going to school once was to many times for them
> ...


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 23, 2007)

I use the old sweeper brooms from the sweeper machines. My step father works down the road from someone who does the sweeping. He said the guy has to pay to get rid of them when he's done. So I take them for free, and the horses love them. You should find out who does it in your town and find out what they do with them when they are done. Most of the time they aren't worn out, so work great for the animals. But if they have to pay to dispose of them, then i'm sure they would just give them up.


----------



## evedex (Jul 24, 2007)

I too have an "extra" pole in the ground. I got a long push broom and removed the handle and screwed the head on the post. It is not the really stiff type of bristles...more like a natural fiber stiff body brush. Our full size horse will rub on this (haven't seen the Minis do it) and it has left his mane in tactl

Just don't get too stiff a broom.


----------



## whitney (Jul 24, 2007)

I have an old street sweeper brush. I just have to get it put up. Ginia brought it with her when she brought me my Tryst last year. She has one and her horses LOVE IT!


----------

